
How to ace a hackathon application - srcreigh
https://medium.com/@hackthenorth/how-to-ace-a-hackathon-application-88bd76730967#.4ic3ca6by
======
srcreigh
Applications are open until mid-July. If you're an undergrad and love to
create, we'd love for you to apply.

